# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #7 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Once again some of the best racers in the state of Florida made the trip to *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways* on Saturday, September 13th for race number seven in *My Series.* The racers combined for a total of *69* entries and good, close racing.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
PRW = Phoenix Raceway - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice / Amateur Division*
1. Scott Knoll - MMR - 187
2. Justin Branton - MMR - 178.19
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 178.7
4. Stuart Andrews - PRW - 172.16
5. Michael Rigsby - PRW - 172.11
6. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 172.2
7. Sam Dapena - MMR - 169
8. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 163.20
9. JJ Perry - MMR - 163.15
10. Skip Armitage - MMR - 158
11. Drew Sigler - MMR - 152
12. Eileen Jones - MMR - 143
13. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 134
14. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 133
15. Jeff Gross - TRB - 124


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Jason Burnside - None - 196
2. William Burnside - None - 196
3. Peter Crawley - All - 186
4. Lewis Burnside - None - 184
5. Thomas Burnside - None - 183
6. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 178
7. Rollin Isbell - PRW - 175
8. Tom Marlowe - PRW - 173
9. Buddy Houser - PRW - 169
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 166
11. Henry Burnside - None - 163
12. John Gross - TRB - 83
13. Richard Houston - TRB - 14
14. Dan-O Allbritton - PRW - 7


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 202
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 202
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 197
4. William Burnside - None - 196
5. Jason Burnside - None - 194
6. Terry Tawney - 190
7. Kyle Hall - 181
8. Thomas Burnside - 181
9. Richard Houston - 172
10. Rollin Isbell - 170
11. Dan-O Allbritton - 151


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 243
2. Kyle Hall - TRP - 234
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 230
4. Greg Walker - TRP - 220
5. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 217
6. Tom Marlowe - PRW - 211
7. Danny Zona - TRP - 177
8. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 22

*It took 210 laps to make the Main*
9. Jason Burnside - None - 209
10. Danny Mayer - MMR - 207
11. John Gross - TRB - 206
12. Buddy Houser - PRW - 204
13. Richard Houston - TRB - 198
14. Dan-O Allbritton - PRW - 191
15. Rollin Isbell - PRW - 185
16. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 183
17. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 180
18. Jeff Gross - TRB - 168
19. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 149
20. JJ Perry - MMR - 148


*Box 12/15*
1. William Burnside - None - 256
2. Peter Crawley - All - 249
3. Thomas Burnside - None - 225
4. Jeff Cox - TRB - 215
5. Adam Crawley - None - 178
6. Rachel Crawley - None - 171
7. Terry Tawney - TRB - 163
8. Jason Burnside - None - 29
9. Richard Houston - TRB - 28


The next *My Series* race is *Saturday, October 11th* at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*


----------

